# Is it normal for 1 y.o. to be narrow chested?



## brtlover (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and to the German Shepherds as well. For last 20 years, we kept Black Russian Terriers. Our boy past away a week ago. We are heartbroken. At first, we wanted to buy a puppy, but then I had a thought about an adoption. We found an ad where people wanted to get rid of their German Shepherd. We put aside moral part of it and went to meet a guy.
Since we have no previous experience with this breed we need some advice. Sampson is a 1 y.o. intact male produced by a "backyard" breeder. As far as I can tell, he is a German Sheppard, maybe not a good quality one. What puzzled us is that he is very chest-narrow. He is still on a puppy dry food.
Is it normal for 1 y.o. male to be narrow? Will he widen out with a raw meat diet and proper exercise?
I will appreciate an advice.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A 1 yo is still a puppy, not fully formed. I have seen many deep narrow chested German shepherds. More of these than wide chested.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Rebel, I've had a couple of males who looked pretty rangey /narrow chests until they really started to mature, one matured out nicely deep wide chested the other, well he had a deep chest but more on the narrow side.

I say he's still got some maturing to do and I 'd get him off the puppy food


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

provide a picture -- you may be so used to the black russian terrier


----------



## brtlover (Sep 23, 2012)

*Thank you and picture*

Thank you everybody. Here is a link to the add. It has pictures. Tell me what you think about him.
Your best friend and more. Just turned 1 year old - Barrie Free Pets - Kijiji Barrie Canada.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Very pretty boy! He seems normal to me, a standing photo would show his chest better. Maybe the problem is that you are not used to the breed and deep chested dogs. I don't see anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks perfectly normal - however , do some control training so that this does not become an issue , might be a touch reactive - do not excuse it away -- he can learn how to greet new people ! appropriately .

"* He is very protective around new people but when he gets to know people he is a big suck. He is a dominant dog so it will take a few meetings till he warms up to you"*

Plus there is nothing in his expression that appears dominant --- so exchange that word in their description e with spoiled . show him what you expect of him.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The description sounds like insecure owners who do not provide enough leadership - so the dog is insecure and barks at strangers.


----------



## brtlover (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot! I agree with you on the behaviour. We've met him today and afterwards were wondering with my husband - what is dominant in this dog? He just not very well behaved and was getting away with it. His owners said that nobody can get close to them on the walk. They explain it with dog's "protectiveness" and approve of it. We didn't want to argue with them (what's a point?), but as experienced owners of guard dogs, we know that some behaviour correction is pending.
Actually, these lapses in basic training are the reason people shy away from Sampson. They actually afraid of him!
I was more concerned with boy's appearance. We use to massive BRTs and he looked too subtle to us. We should meet Sampson again on Saturday. I'll try to take some pictures and will post them.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He needs obedience classes to socialize around new people. The barking at this age is insecurity and fear. It can be fixed with some effort.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is what I thought , just bad manners, spoiled -- you can fix it . By the way I like Black Russian Terriers , we have a breeder a few miles north of us -- impressive dogs!


----------



## brtlover (Sep 23, 2012)

Who is the breeder if I may ask? Any litter at the moment? I'm in Ontario as well and curious about my options.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Black Russian Terriers are big dogs! We had a customer bring one into our store the other day. I was dumbfounded by how big the dog was. All GSDs probably look small to you after being around a Black Russian Terrier!


----------



## brtlover (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, our boy that we just lost was 156 lbs. He was in a medium standard.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

TheThird BRTCC Black Russian Terrier CKC National Specialty Show 2011 Page

PM following


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh... I think I want the BRT to be my next dog! A bit off topic, let me know if I should pm instead. 

Is the BRT very different in terms of temperament from the little terriers? I had a terrier mix, probably with cairn, and that was and still is my #1 heart dog. Sorry GSD people...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this show that I posted in Uxbridge is about a half hour drive from my house -- the Black Russian terrier is more like a Bouvier , Giant Schnauzer if that makes any sense , a guarding breed. They are big bears of dogs .


----------

